# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Çfarë duan Meshkujt?

## prizrenasi_30

Ne kete forum me siper eshte nje teme me titull Çfare duan femrat? por nuk e gjeta ndonje teme me titull Çfare duan meshkujt? prandaj vendosa edhe une ta hap nje teme per ate se cfare duam ne (meshkujt).

Po filloj une me nje foto ku permbledhen te gjitha cilesite e nje femre qe dua une (syte e zi, floket e zi, lekura e bardhe, etj.)  :buzeqeshje: 

Shikoni foton e bashkengjitur!

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Kisha dyshime, po ti i vërtetove: meshkujt dashkan lopa  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

> Kisha dyshime, po ti i vërtetove: meshkujt dashkan lopa


hahahahahhahaahha

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> Kisha dyshime, po ti i vërtetove: meshkujt dashkan lopa


po normal se i knaqim syt, duart, gojen, etj. dhe knaqemi tuj pi qumesht.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Geri Tr

Pjeshke.......  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## anita340

Ne Gjermani nje police e kishte rrahe burrin per vite te tera...E pati padit ne gjyq me vone per kete gje ai i gjori... Ne fakt une nuk di nese policja eshte denu se sme ka interesu. Me mjaftonte ajo e para hahaha.
Nje keso gruaje si kjo policja duan meshkujt.

----------


## Geri Tr

> Ne Gjermani nje police e kishte rrahe burrin per vite te tera...E pati padit ne gjyq me vone per kete gje ai i gjori... Ne fakt une nuk di nese policja eshte denu se sme ka interesu. Me mjaftonte ajo e para hahaha.
> Nje keso gruaje si kjo policja duan meshkujt.


Do kete qene sadiste kjo gruaja,me siguri i bente ate lojen me pranga ne krevat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> Ne Gjermani nje police e kishte rrahe burrin per vite te tera...E pati padit ne gjyq me vone per kete gje ai i gjori... Ne fakt une nuk di nese policja eshte denu se sme ka interesu. Me mjaftonte ajo e para hahaha.
> Nje keso gruaje si kjo policja duan meshkujt.


mjer ai qe te merr grua ty  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

> Ne Gjermani nje police e kishte rrahe burrin per vite te tera...E pati padit ne gjyq me vone per kete gje ai i gjori... Ne fakt une nuk di nese policja eshte denu se sme ka interesu. Me mjaftonte ajo e para hahaha.
> Nje keso gruaje si kjo policja duan meshkujt.



Anite,

te ka shkuar ndonjehere mendja, se ai burri ka pase nevoje per nje dashuri te tille, dhe kur ajo eshte lodhe e nuk ka dashur ta rrafe me, ky burri e ka denoncu per t'kunderten.  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Mbinjeriu

> Pjeshke.......



-I ke në qef "pjeshkat",nuk ke faj hiç :buzeqeshje:  më mirë pjeshkat se sa topat :uahaha:

----------


## anita340

> mjer ai qe te merr grua ty


Ups po flisja per burrat si cifti yt  :buzeqeshje: 

Burri im nuk eshte i fiksuar pas gjoksit te madh te femrave te huaja,pra e meriton nje grua qe e mban ne pellembe te dores (si une). :shkelje syri:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> po normal se i knaqim syt, duart, gojen, etj. dhe knaqemi tuj pi qumesht.



Faktisht gjithmonë kam menduar të kundërtën: kam menduar se ca femra tradhëtohen nga bashkëshortët e tyre apo të dashurit pikërisht sepse shumtohen dhe trashen shumë sa nuk tregojnë më pikë feminiliteti. Tani seriozisht; kush është ai mashkull që do një femër të trashë në krevat?! Të ikën dëshira sapo e sheh aty të shtrirë plot tule si ripërtypëse, s'të bëhet ta kapësh me dorë.

Nqs meshkujt nuk vlerësojnë te një femër elegancën dhe feminilitetin e saj, atëherë s'di ç'të them... :xx:

----------


## anita340

> Anite,
> 
> te ka shkuar ndonjehere mendja, se ai burri ka pase nevoje per nje dashuri te tille, dhe kur ajo eshte lodhe e nuk ka dashur ta rrafe me, ky burri e ka denoncu per t'kunderten.


Jo se kam lodhe mendjen hic per kete pune. Nese ka pase nevoje per dru e mori i befte mire. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> Faktisht gjithmonë kam menduar të kundërtën: kam menduar se ca femra tradhëtohen nga bashkëshortët e tyre apo të dashurit pikërisht sepse shumtohen dhe trashen shumë sa nuk tregojnë më pikë feminiliteti. Tani seriozisht; kush është ai mashkull që do një femër të trashë në krevat?! Të ikën dëshira sapo e sheh aty të shtrirë plot tule si ripërtypëse, s'të bëhet ta kapësh me dorë.
> 
> Nqs meshkujt nuk vlerësojnë te një femër elegancën dhe feminilitetin e saj, atëherë s'di ç'të them...


vallah angelina neve meshkujve me shume na pelqejne femrat e zhvilluara se ato elegante, femrat si p.sh. gianna michaells sepse na japin me shume kenaqesi.  :perqeshje:

----------


## orhideja

Prizrenas, mbledhi fjalet e tua e hedhi ne ate koshin qe e paske ne avatar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## 2043

> Prizrenas, mbledhi fjalet e tua e hedhi ne ate koshin qe e paske ne avatar


orhideja duhet te shendoshesh njecik se po te mer era  :perqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

Orhide, mos u shendosh shume se t'merr dikush, si ky djali nga prizreni.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Kënga

duan boks hundeve  :P

----------


## thirsty

> duan boks hundeve  :P


po femrat?  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## hot_prinz

> po femrat?


E ke gabuar temen  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------

